# Score!!!



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Just bought a Bad Seed Creature Reacher costume for $50!! Used once last year one night in a haunted house.










This one will get used near the cemetery this year and may become a prop in the very near future.....mwuahahahahaaa!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

You SUCK!
Well, okay, maybe I'm just a little bit jealous.

That's an awesome score. Congrats. That's one of the coolest CR costumes IMO.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

The mask and hands are VERY awesome. I have that one as well as the werewolf one that they made. Got them for 50% off about 5 years ago at a Spirit Halloween after season sale.  

Great score!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great score Joker.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love seeing someone so delighted over a great buy


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Way to go, just brightens the whole year doesn't it.


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Lucky indeed


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome score Joker.
Am extremely jealous.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

jealousy at its finest! nice find.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Way below cost, great deal!


----------

